# Hills (for fittening work)



## KautoStar1 (19 February 2015)

Morning
Please point me in the direction of some hills in Cheshire / Lancs / Staffs where I can easily park the lorry.
I need some hills to start building up fitness.  Preferably off road.  the only one I know of is the Old Pale within Delemere Forest but parking at the weekends is a nightmare.
I'd like to avoid paid farm rides for now just to keep the cost down.
Thanks


----------



## Honey08 (19 February 2015)

Come up to Saddleworth area?  At Friezeland Arena there is parking for trailers and lorries (daylight hours) and it sets you off on The Pennine Bridleway which leads you onto wonderful hacking on small lanes and bridle ways that can be as hilly as you like.  It's very pretty too.


----------



## J1993 (19 February 2015)

I haven't been myself but Rivington is a big hill and a good ride apparently. Planning to go this summer


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 February 2015)

Honey08 said:



			Come up to Saddleworth area?  At Friezeland Arena there is parking for trailers and lorries (daylight hours) and it sets you off on The Pennine Bridleway which leads you onto wonderful hacking on small lanes and bridle ways that can be as hilly as you like.  It's very pretty too.
		
Click to expand...


Oh that sounds interesting ?  Can anyone park there or do I have to have a permit ?


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 February 2015)

J1993 said:



			I haven't been myself but Rivington is a big hill and a good ride apparently. Planning to go this summer 

Click to expand...

I work in Bolton so I look at Winter Hill everyday but never thought of it. Can't think where to park though. And it would need to be a nice day. It's bleak up there.


----------



## J1993 (19 February 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			I work in Bolton so I look at Winter Hill everyday but never thought of it. Can't think where to park though. And it would need to be a nice day. It's bleak up there. 

Click to expand...

Ahh I am Wigan ways. Im not too sure but I've always wanted to do the Holcombe ride up there. I think you park at the barn but I wouldn't know much else.

Just had a quick Google and found this 
http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/trails-a...ngdom/trail/rivington/prd_167366_4539crx.aspx


----------



## Honey08 (19 February 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			Oh that sounds interesting ?  Can anyone park there or do I have to have a permit ?
		
Click to expand...

No anyone can park there and there is a public sand school arena  there too. The local rc have their shows there in summer so it can be busy www.odrc.co.uk will give you directions and dates for shows.


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 February 2015)

Thanks for these 2 places. I will check them out.


----------



## KautoStar1 (20 February 2015)

What about Tegg's nose ?  Anyone been there on a horse ?
Also Mow Cop (nr Crewe) ?


----------



## Maesfen (20 February 2015)

We only have a few bridleways but we do have an abundance of good hills on very quiet lanes if that's any help; we're near Malpas and the hills are called The Wyches; great fittening country.


----------



## KautoStar1 (20 February 2015)

Maesfen said:



			We only have a few bridleways but we do have an abundance of good hills on very quiet lanes if that's any help; we're near Malpas and the hills are called The Wyches; great fittening country.
		
Click to expand...

Malpas would be pretty easy to get to but where would I find The Wyches, Maesfen.  I can't find then on them on Google Maps.


----------



## Maesfen (20 February 2015)

lol, if you have Malpas (to the North, just below Malpas  (crossing the B5395 the Old Malpas Road) you will see a brook which is called The Wyche Brook.  There are two hamlets, Higher & Lower Wyche (I still get mixed up which is which!)  All of the lanes on the left of that road take you into the Wyche valley, loads of blocks you can do without having to turn around.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...!1s0x487a949e5fdd9ab5:0x722d0dfcdbd3b85?hl=en


----------



## PickleVictorious (20 February 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			What about Tegg's nose ?  Anyone been there on a horse ?
Also Mow Cop (nr Crewe) ?
		
Click to expand...

Never been to Tegg's Nose on a horse, but here's some info about it (you may need an account to view) http://www.bridleways.co.uk/routes/...st_teggs_nose_langley_macclesfield_forest.asp


----------



## KautoStar1 (20 February 2015)

Maesfen said:



			lol, if you have Malpas (to the North, just below Malpas  (crossing the B5395 the Old Malpas Road) you will see a brook which is called The Wyche Brook.  There are two hamlets, Higher & Lower Wyche (I still get mixed up which is which!)  All of the lanes on the left of that road take you into the Wyche valley, loads of blocks you can do without having to turn around.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...!1s0x487a949e5fdd9ab5:0x722d0dfcdbd3b85?hl=en

Click to expand...

Oh super thanks. One more question. Is there anywhere to park a lorry ?


----------



## Maesfen (20 February 2015)

There are plenty of places at the side of the road or you can come and park here with pleasure.  We're half a mile from the B5395, a five minute ride along that and you're on the lanes with several different ways to go.  It 's possible to do large loops, about 15 miles if not more; the shortest would be about 4 miles I just know I could do about 3 hours loop without reaching a main road.  PM if you want our postcode.


----------



## Adopter (21 February 2015)

There is plenty of hill work round me!  

Seems to be a popular and well known training route in the Congleton area, people park horse boixes on Timbersbrook car park and then have a choice of several ways to go, round The Cloud, across to Biddulph Park etc.

Longer loops if you want over to Gunn Hill and the Roches, Wincle etc.

Timbersbrook is signposted off the Congleton to Buxton road, just over canal.


----------



## KautoStar1 (22 February 2015)

Maesfen said:



			There are plenty of places at the side of the road or you can come and park here with pleasure.  We're half a mile from the B5395, a five minute ride along that and you're on the lanes with several different ways to go.  It 's possible to do large loops, about 15 miles if not more; the shortest would be about 4 miles I just know I could do about 3 hours loop without reaching a main road.  PM if you want our postcode.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much. Am going to have a better look at the area with that link you have posted when I am in the office tomorrow & maybe have a drive round when I am next in the area for work.  Thanks for the offer of parking.  Very kind, will let you know.   X


----------



## KautoStar1 (22 February 2015)

Adopter said:



			There is plenty of hill work round me!  

Seems to be a popular and well known training route in the Congleton area, people park horse boixes on Timbersbrook car park and then have a choice of several ways to go, round The Cloud, across to Biddulph Park etc.

Longer loops if you want over to Gunn Hill and the Roches, Wincle etc.

Timbersbrook is signposted off the Congleton to Buxton road, just over canal.
		
Click to expand...


This is great thanks. I am not far from Congleton really so those routes seem quite local.  Poor horse isn't going to know what's hit him, lol.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (22 February 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			I work in Bolton so I look at Winter Hill everyday but never thought of it. Can't think where to park though. And it would need to be a nice day. It's bleak up there. 

Click to expand...

You can either park at Rivington barn where there is plenty of room. Or there is a Car park off George's lane. I've ridden round there for 10+ plus years so let me know if you want any ideas for routes. I've just moved to tockholes and up to Darwen tower is one big hill!


----------



## Flame_ (25 February 2015)

Teggs nose and Macc Forest are very nice, but sometimes still snowy this time of year!


----------



## Flame_ (25 February 2015)

Honey08 said:



			Come up to Saddleworth area?  At Friezeland Arena there is parking for trailers and lorries (daylight hours) and it sets you off on The Pennine Bridleway which leads you onto wonderful hacking on small lanes and bridle ways that can be as hilly as you like.  It's very pretty too.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, this might be an adventure for this weekend! Thanks for starting this thread, OP, very useful.


----------

